

Google Bus Protest Organizer: "We'll Take It to Their Homes" - frostmatthew
http://recode.net/2014/04/11/google-bus-protest-organizer-well-take-it-to-their-homes/

======
dylz
This is just disgusting; these people should be thrown in prison.

